# Nissan Sunny 95 GA15DE sensor problem



## Jasfreak18 (Dec 19, 2011)

Like the title i pull the codes and get three faulty sensors, speed sensor, camshaft sensor and coolant sensor, i get wrong speed meter, and the engine shakes and spend lots of gas in city and sometime when i start the engine a gas smell come from the exhaust. I already change sparks and fuel pump, fuel filter and fuel lines. The main problem is that i cant find the right sensor for my car only for nissan sentra ga16. Could the ga16de sensor work in my ga15de sunny


----------

